# Master Bambit Dulay



## bobquinn (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations to Master Dulay for MAN of the Year FMA Digest

Your Brother
Bob


----------



## stickarts (Aug 17, 2008)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## kruzada (Aug 17, 2008)

Excellent News!

Congratulations to Master Bambit, very well deserved!

-Rich Acosta


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Mono (Aug 18, 2008)

Congratulations - but it should be Grandmaster Bambit 

Greetings


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

